# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Γεννήτρια fm stereo

## tzitzikas

paidia ehei ftiaksei kaneis kamia genitria stereo me ulika pou na vriskonte eukola stin ellada? an nai as postarei kapioio sxedio i sxetiko link.thanks

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Δεν ξέρω αν σου κανει!  :Wink:

----------


## jimk

pedes ayto to olokliromeno gia thn sterogenitria pou exei to pira ba......1404h kapos etsi yparxei sthn elada

----------


## gRooV

Εγώ πριν 1-2 χρόνια είχα φτιάξει αυτό το κύκλωμα και με είχε ικανοποιήσει. Είχα αφαιρέσει βέβαια τις βαθμίδες του περιοριστή γιατί είχε κάποια προβλήματα που έχουν αναφερθεί παλαιότερα. Το κύκλωμα όπως θα δείτε χρησιμοποιεί το ολοκληρωμένο ΒΑ1404 το οποίο είχα παραγγείλει (2 τεμάχια) από το εξωτερικό μαζί με τους αντίστοιχους κρύσταλλους 38KHz που απαιτούνται.
Μπορούμε αν θέλετε να παραγγείλουμε όλοι μαζί μερικά ΒΑ1404 σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεστε (όχι 3-4 άτομα) αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι που θα βρούμε τους κρυστάλλους. Βέβαια υπάρχει και αυτό το site που χρησιμοποιεί την σύγχρονη έκδοση του ΒΑ1404 (NJM2035), αλλά αν και φτηνό δεν γνωρίζω αν η σελίδα είναι αξιόπιστη.

----------

αθικτον (02-08-12)

----------


## tzitzikas

ΒΑ1404 στην ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν? η γεννητρια αυτη είχε καλη αποδοση?
εγω θεσσαλονικη ειμαι και δεν ειχα βρει.΄πόσο κοστίζει? μπορει ενας να παραγγείλει και να στείλει στουσ υπολοιπους με αντικαταβολη?καποιιος που να εχει καρτα για παρεαγγελειες. κρυσταλλουσ τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να βρουμε?

----------


## kostas30

Αν η γεννητρια δεν ειναι επαγγελματικων προδιαγραφων μονο προβληματα θα διμιουργησει.  θα βγαλει  φυσημα .  οσοι εχουν στερεογεννητρια  εχουν κ καποια κιλοβαττ  απο κατω.  Αν θελετε να αναβεται μονο το λαμπακι του στερεο  γραφτε ενα  cd  με σημα  19KHZ   και βαλτε το  να παιχει μαζι με τη μουσικη.

----------


## jimk

kosta to exw dokimasei auto ala pernaei to sfirigma mesa 
 thelei filtra

_***επεξεργάστηκε από τον gRooV***
Σε παρακαλώ γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες_

----------


## leosedf

Ενοείται. Εχω κάποια καλά σχέδια. Μια γεννήτρια σχεδόν καλή ήταν της smart kit η οποία κατα περίεργο τρόπο μου έβγαλε καλό σήμα.
Μια άλλη που είχαμε κατασκευάσει με ένα φίλο έκανε δειγματοληψία με 38KHz απο κάθε κανάλι.
Οι παλιές γεννήτριες κλπ δεν κάνουν μία

----------


## moutoulos

Το NJM2035 το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? λεει τιποτα για απλη φθηνη γενητριουλα?

----------


## electron

> Το NJM2035 το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? λεει τιποτα για απλη φθηνη γενητριουλα?



 Ξεσκαλίζω αυτό το θαμμένο θέμα, για να προσθέσω τις εντυπώσεις μου επάνω στην απορία του Γρηγόρη που έμεινε αναπάντητη για 8 χρόνια!!.
Το εν λόγω κυκλωματάκι με το NJM2035 το υλοποίησα και μπορώ να πω ότι είναι θαυματουργό για το μέγεθος και την απλοϊκότητα του. Έχει εξαιρετικό διαχωρισμό μεταξύ δεξιού και αριστερού καναλιού και δεν <κλωτσάει> ,(παραμορφώνει). Το μόνο που ίσως θα έπαιρνε βελτίωσης είναι η προέμφαση που διαθέτει, αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται άμεσα από το μέσο διαμόρφωσης που θα βάλει κάποιος ως είσοδο. Κατά τα λοιπά πραγματικά δεν περίμενα μια τέτοια απόδοση για ένα κύκλωμα που υλοποιείται σε μια πλακέτα 4x2 και με τάση τροφοδοσίας από 1,5 ως 3,5volts max.

----------

αθικτον (02-08-12), 

moutoulos (15-07-12)

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη με έστειλες ... αδιάβαστο  :Biggrin: .

Μετα απο τόσα χρόνια, πήρα απάντηση. Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά. Πάντως η αλήθεια έιναι ότι 
το συγκεκριμένο IC είναι φοβερό. Είχε αντικαταστήσει (αν θυμάμαι καλα), το ΒΑ1404 ...

----------


## electron

Φίλε Γρηγόρη το σωστό είναι να μην αφήνουμε αναπάντητες απορίες έστω και μετά από χρόνια.
Πράγματι το Nj αντικατέστησε το ολοκληρωμένο που ανέφερες. Αυτοί οι Ιάπωνες είναι μαμούνια σ αυτά. Κάποτε αν έβλεπε κάποιος ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα για στερεο γεννήτρια θα έλεγε απλά ότι ανάβει μόνο το λαμπάκι του στέρεο και τίποτα περισσότερο. Για το συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο όμως δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι τέτοιο. Φυσικά για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν θα το κατατάξω με μια επαγγελματική γεννήτρια, όμως θα πρότεινα να το φτιάξει κάποιος που επιθυμεί κάτι απλό και οικονομικό.

----------

αθικτον (02-08-12), 

moutoulos (15-07-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> Ξεσκαλίζω αυτό το θέμα, για να προσθέσω τις εντυπώσεις μου επάνω στην απορία του Γρηγόρη που έμεινε αναπάντητη για 8 χρόνια!!.
> Το εν λόγω κυκλωματάκι με το NJM2035 το υλοποίησα...



Οταν ολες οι πιθανοτητες εχουν εξαντληθει,παντα μπορει το πεπρωμενο, κατι καλο να σου επιφυλασσει.

Οπως λεει η λαϊκη σοφια: "καλιο (οχι το στοιχειο) αργα,παρα ποτε".

Και αν μου επιτρεπεις φιλε Γιαννη θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω,απο φυσημα το "Nj" πως ειναι;

----------


## electron

Απο φύσημα θα ελεγα οτι είναι υποδειγματικό χαρις τον κρυσταλλικο ταλαντωτη που διαθέτει. Κατα συνέπεια μολις που αντιλαμβάνεται κάποιος ενα ανεπαίσθητο χιςς με το volume του δεκτη στο τερμα.

----------


## BASILIS971

Καλημέρα ...Μην σπαταλάτε χρόνο και ευρώ! αναζητήστε Profline exiters (επαγγελματικά ..μεταχειρισμένα και φθηνά με ενσωματωμένη Proffesional ..Φανταστική! Στέρεο γεννήτρια)..έχω σε λειτουργία μηχάνημα του 1995 ..εδώ και 5 χρόνια..24/24 ωρο..Πάρα πολύ καλό!

----------


## electron

> Καλημέρα ...Μην σπαταλάτε χρόνο και ευρώ! αναζητήστε Profline exiters (επαγγελματικά ..μεταχειρισμένα και φθηνά με ενσωματωμένη Proffesional ..Φανταστική! Στέρεο γεννήτρια)..έχω σε λειτουργία μηχάνημα του 1995 ..εδώ και 5 χρόνια..24/24 ωρο..Πάρα πολύ καλό!



Βασίλη για τα 28ευρώ που έκανε το κιτ του κυκλώματος που προανέφερα δεν νομίζω ότι η σπατάλη χρόνου και χρήματος είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## djsadim

εδώ είναι ένα κάλο σχέδιο

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Ster...20-%20NJM2035/

----------

αθικτον (12-08-12)

----------


## kostas69

Πολύ καλός είναι και ο Pira CZ stereo Coder, τον οποιο τον έχω φτιάξει και παίζει άψογα με τον Compressor/Limiter/Cliper από τους ίδιους κ' με πομπό τον RDVV 1Watt.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα ο προγραμματισμός του PIC, που πρέπει να γίνει με εξωτερικό programmer
Χαρακτηριστικά και σχέδια εδώ http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

Υπάρχει σχεδιο σε Lochmaster διατρητης κατασκευών με strips για τον παραπάνω stereo Coder + Compressor/Limiter/Cliper για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## driverbulba

Η στερεογεννητρια με το NJM2035 μου βγάζει φύσημα...
Υπάρχει τρόπος να το μειώσω με κάτι στην έξοδο?

----------


## αθικτον

> Απο φύσημα μολις που αντιλαμβάνεται κάποιος ενα ανεπαίσθητο χιςς με το volume του δεκτη στο τερμα.



Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε Γιαννη για την απαντηση σου,να'σαι καλα.

----------


## electron

> Η στερεογεννητρια με το NJM2035 μου βγάζει φύσημα...
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να το μειώσω με κάτι στην έξοδο?



Νίκο μήπως το φύσημα που σου βγάζει προέρχεται από κάποια πηγή που έχεις συνδεδεμένη με την στερεογεννήτρια; Αν ναι αποσύνδεσε οτιδήποτε έχεις πάνω της, (μίκτη,pc) και δες αν έτσι εξακολουθεί να έχει έντονο φύσημα.

----------


## electron

> Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε Γιαννη για την απαντηση σου,να'σαι καλα.



Δεν κάνει τίποτε Γιώργη. :Smile:

----------


## driverbulba

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα είναι στην έξοδο.. Ακόμα και με αποσυνδεδεμένες εισόδους, το φύσημα συνεχίζεται. Είχα παρόμοιο και στο Stereo Tools που χρησιμοποιούσα αλλά εκεί με ρυθμίσεις κατάφερα να το διώξω.. Εδώ είναι ενοχλητικό.

Φταίει το γεγονός ότι έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα σε breadboard δοκιμαστικά?

----------


## electron

Νικο σιγουρα το breadbord δεν ειναι οτι το καλυτερο. Προσωπικα παντως στην κατασταση που περιγραφεις δεν ειχα το πααραμικρο ενοχλητικο φυσημα.

----------


## driverbulba

Για ποιό από τα δύο σχέδια μιλάμε?

- http://electronics-diy.com/stereo_encoder.php
- http://fm-pirat.narod.ru/shemi/njm2035/

Εγω εφτιαξα το πρώτο..  :Smile: 
Το δεύτερο φαίνεται πιο προσεγμένο..

----------


## electron

Το πρώτο έφτιαξα και γω Νίκο, αλλά το ενοχλητικό φύσημα που αναφέρεις σε μένα δεν το παρουσίασε. Αν δηλαδή έχω το κύκλωμα ενεργό και χωρίς να συνδέσω κάποια πηγή ήχου, ο πιλότος μόλις που προκαλεί ένα φυσιολογικό αμελητέο φύσημα.Στο 2ο link που παραθέτεις, υλοποιεί το κύκλωμα που περιγράφεται και στο datasheet του NJ. Σαφώς είναι πιο προσεγμένο αφού χρησιμοποιεί και τα φίλτρα. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι αν φτιάξεις το απλό κύκλωμα σε κανονικό pcb δεν θα έχεις θέμα.

----------


## driverbulba

Φιλε Γιαννη, τελικα οπως παντα η λύση ήταν απρόβλεπτη!

2 λάμπες στο δωμάτιό μου, φθοριου, προκαλουσαν αυτόν τον ασχημο θόρυβο-φύσημα!!! Μόλις τις έσβησα, το φύσημα υπάρχει μόνο σε ένταση 100% στον δέκτη!

Πώς εξηγειται αραγε αυτο? :Ο

----------


## electron

Ωχ ρε Νίκο δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου εκεί και η πλάκα είναι ότι ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έχω και γω. Συγκεκριμένα σε μένα περνά ένα ελαφρύ ξύσιμο, όχι πάντα, το οποίο προέρχεται από το παλμοτροφοδοτικό του laptop. Όταν ο υπολογιστής λειτουργεί με την μπαταρία όλα καλά. Είναι πολύ πιθανό υλοποιώντας το 2ο κύκλωμα με τα φίλτρα να επιλύονται τέτοια θέματα.
Άλλη μια πιο πρόχειρη λύση είναι να τροφοδοτείς το κύκλωμα από μπαταρία και όχι απο τροφοδοτικό που όπως είναι φυσικό συνδέεται στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού και μπορεί να <σαβουριάσει> διάφορους θορύβους.

----------

driverbulba (27-04-13)

----------


## p.gabr

> Φιλε Γιαννη, τελικα οπως παντα η λύση ήταν απρόβλεπτη!
> 
> 2 λάμπες στο δωμάτιό μου, φθοριου, προκαλουσαν αυτόν τον ασχημο θόρυβο-φύσημα!!! Μόλις τις έσβησα, το φύσημα υπάρχει μόνο σε ένταση 100% στον δέκτη!
> 
> Πώς εξηγειται αραγε αυτο? :Ο



Διαβαστε αυτο
πραγματι ειναι πολυ μεγαλο το ευρος ακτινοβολιας των λαμτηρων φθοριου ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ  ΠΟΛΥ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ
http://randombio.com/fluorescent-lamp-interference.html
μια αντιμετωπιση ,  ειναι να περιοριστει, με ΕΜΙ φιλτρα εισοδου στις γραμμες  (περιοριζοντας τις εξ επαγωγης αναπτυγμενες  παρασιτικες συχνοτητες στα καλωδια μεταφορας)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36648

Υ.Γ  Συγνωμη  τωρα δυο μερες δεν μου φορτωνει τις εικονες στο κειμενο,μου τις θετει συνημμενη;;;; γιατι;;

----------


## driverbulba

Τροφοδοτώ με μπαταρίες, γιατί κάπου είχα δει οτι έχει χαμηλή κατανάλωση το ΝJM.. Παρατηρώ ότι ο θόρυβος έχει να κάνει με τον κρύσταλλο, (δηλαδή αν πλησιάσω την λάμπα στον κρύσταλλο, ο θόρυβος γίνεται αθόρυβος)

Οπότε με θωράκιση του κρυστάλλου, μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι?

----------


## electron

Απλά βάζεις όλο το πλακετάκι σε ένα μικρό μεταλλικό κουτι και καθαρίζεις, εφόσον βρήκες τρόπο να εντοπίσεις την αιτία του θορύβου. Αν έχεις κάποιο παλιό tuner τηλεόρασης είναι ότι πρέπει για την περίπτωση.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Nα το ξεθάψω και εγώ, στην σελίδα αυτή  http://fm-pirat.narod.ru/shemi/njm2035/   συο διάγραμμα εχει ενα φίλτρο? 19Khz PBF, σε μια ψαχτική βρήκα εδώ    http://www.datasheetarchive.com/CMU2-456-datasheet.html      σαν  CMU2-456A01 Eνα κρύσταλο? μάλλον και οχι ενα μεταβλητό φίλτρο., για δε το 114khz LPF δεν βρήκα τπτ.
Είναι απαραίτητα για την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής?

----------


## draco1

ίσως να λυθεί το θέμα του θορύβου αν βάλεις πυκνωτή διόρθωσης στις λάμπες φθορισμού, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δουλέψουν και σαν αντιπαρασιτικοί εκτός από την διόρθωση συνημιτόνου οι λάμπες φθορισμού ιονίζουν και δημιουργούν παράσιτα

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

το ngm2035 χρειαζεται προγραμματισμο;

----------


## moutoulos

Όχι .....

----------


## driverbulba

plug and play  :Smile:

----------


## fm355

http://monsterfm.com/tech/optimod.htm

----------

